# Welcher Java Decompiler? JAD, JD-GUI??



## xip (28. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei Teile von meinen geschriebenen Programmen wieder in Quellcode umzuwandeln. Und da ist mir aufgefallen das ich das so niemals programmiert habe. Auch die Ausgabe von z.B. JAD und JD-GUI ist unterschiedlich. Tja, fällt mir schwer mich auf sowas dann zu verlassen. 

Habt ihr eine empfehlung für einen guten Java Decompiler?

Dank euch.


----------



## maki (28. Apr 2010)

Finde JD gut.

Ach ja, mit einem Dekompiler bekommst du niemals den Original Code wieder, und nur selten Kompilierbaren Code.

Was hindert dich eig. daran deinen orig. Code zu nehmen?


----------



## bygones (28. Apr 2010)

wer will sich schon auf einen Decompiler verlassen ? und fuer was ?


----------



## xip (28. Apr 2010)

Tja, da bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als einen Decompiler zu verwenden. Den alten Code habe ich nicht mehr. Ich habe damals eine komplierte Rechenalgorithmik in eine JAR gepackt und binde diese ab und zu ein. Jetzt muss ich das Teil verändern. Ohne Code ist doof. Und das was der Decompiler rausschickt ist blanker Mist.


----------



## maki (28. Apr 2010)

Was dir der Decompiler "rausschickt" ist seine eigene Interpretation des Bytecodes, welcher bereits eine Interpretation des Compilers samt Optimierungen war.


----------



## fastjack (28. Apr 2010)

Jad ist schon gut, aber Du kannst selten den decompilierten Code direkt wieder benutzen.


----------



## maki (28. Apr 2010)

Soweit ich weis kommt JAD nur mit Java bis 1.4 klar, JD aber mit aktuelleren Versionen.


----------



## firefexx (19. Mai 2010)

Hi, ich habe JD-Eclipse installiert, da mich interessiert wie das mit dem Decompiler vonstatten geht. Wenn ich jetzt eine class Datei in Eclipse öffne sehe ich aber den gleichen Inhalt wie vorher. Ich denke es ist der Bytecode.. Wie kann ich das PlugIn dazu bringen die class Datei zu decompilieren?

VG


----------



## Empire Phoenix (19. Mai 2010)

Hm hatte bislang gute erfahrungen mit den java decompilern, musste lediglich die gui von einem dcompilierten vmex etwas kurzschließen, und dann lief der (und mit einer modifikation auch bei decompilegeschützen maps ^^)


----------



## firefexx (19. Mai 2010)

Ok, aber wie setzt man den JD denn ein? Ich weiß nicht wie ich ihn dazu kriege die class-Datei zu decompilieren.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (19. Mai 2010)

benutz mal die gui version
jar öffnen freuen. gerade nochmla getestet funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## maki (19. Mai 2010)

Ein Decompiler in der IDE wäre auch nicht sehr sinnvoll imho... das Dekompilierte ist meist nicht Kompilierfähig (Fehler), zum Debuggen auch unnützt, da die DebugInfos aus der lauffähigen Variante nicht mit denen des dekompilierten übereinstimmt (Zeilenummern etc.).


----------



## firefexx (20. Mai 2010)

Ok, die GUI-Version verrichtet ihre Arbeit.. Aber wie deinstalliere ich das PlugIn wieder aus Eclipse? Kenne mich noch nicht vollständig mit der IDE aus.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (20. Mai 2010)

hm eclipse ordern löschen und neu downlaoden?


----------



## firefexx (20. Mai 2010)

Ganz Eclipse zu löschen scheint mir nicht der richtige Weg um ein PlugIn zu entfernen.

Habs jetzt aber: Erstmal den Eintrag aus der Update/Software Liste in Eclipse entfernen und dann die jar Dateien im Plugin Ordner löschen.

Danke für die Hilfe
VG


----------

